
4.5B-year-old meteorite discovered in Australian - gnocchi
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/australia-lake-eyre-meteorite-discovered-curtin-unversity-a6801331.html
======
jacobriers
Did he die when it hit him?

~~~
brudgers
Per the photograph, it was in his hand.

~~~
jacobriers
According to the title it was inside of him ;)

